

Crossover to support DirectX 11 on Mac and Linux “in the coming months” - Xylemon
https://www.codeweavers.com/about/blogs/jramey/2015/06/18/it-s-all-about-the-team-at-e3-the-super-bowl-of-computer-gaming

======
nextw33k
There is a Google Summer of Code project for D3DRM: [https://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/project/details/google/g...](https://www.google-
melange.com/gsoc/project/details/google/gsoc2015/jam/5750085036015616)

There is a lot of recent D3D changes in the wine source:
[http://source.winehq.org/git/wine.git/shortlog](http://source.winehq.org/git/wine.git/shortlog)

------
cosarara97
How does this affect wine?

~~~
ekianjo
Wine should benefit from it since they share essentially the same codebase. We
will see...

